# SQL UPDATE führt zu JAVA Absturz



## Mikrowelle (27. Nov 2013)

Hallo
Ich bin am verzweifeln. Jetzt wo ich nach einem Marathon fertig bin, funktioniert eine Method enicht mehr die vorher ging.

Undzwar will ich eine bestehende Zeile  durch neue Werte aktualisieren

dazu schreibe ich 


```
Statement statement = myConnection.createStatement();
            String sql = "UPDATE KUNDE SET name='Jackson' WHERE besitzer='0001'";
            statement.executeUpdate(sql);
```


sobald dieser code ausgeführt wird. Stürzt JAVA ab. 

Löschen von Zeilen aus der DB geht ohne Problem, und aktualiseren ging heute auch ich weis nicht warum es nicht mehr geht.

Zur sicherheit habe ich den PC neu gestartet aber half nicht.

Was könnte die Ursache sein


----------



## rme (27. Nov 2013)

Hast du mal geprüft, ob der Besitzer mit der ID 0001 noch existiert? Vielleicht hast du versehentlich _alles_ gelöscht? Falls nicht, bitte genauer angeben, was "Stürzt JAVA ab" bedeutet


----------



## Mikrowelle (27. Nov 2013)

Als sicherheit habe ich mehramsl die original db wiederhergestellt. Weil ich das gleiche vermutet habe was du schreibst.  Der Benutzer exsestiert aufjedenfall unter der nummer.


Mit Absturz meine ich. Das "JAVA 7 reagiert nicht mehr und muss beendet werden" alles friert ein wird unsichbar und geht aus.

Auf der Console sehe ich  als letzten eintag immer  "Java resullt -1654613" wo bei die Zahl dahinter immer variert und nicht immer negativ ist.


----------



## rme (27. Nov 2013)

Da kann ich leider keinen Zusammenhang zu obigem Code sehen. Das klingt nach einer Endlosschleife, aber dein Beispiel enthält keine Schleife.


----------



## Mikrowelle (27. Nov 2013)

Java Platform SE binary funktioniert nicht mehr

Ist der genauer Wortlaut

Wenn ich dne execute auskommentiere dann stürzt nix ab. es liegt also an der zeile mit dem execute.


----------



## Mikrowelle (27. Nov 2013)

Was noch merkwürdig ist, das kurz vor dem Absturz noch auf der Konsole erscheint,  "wirklich speichern?". Obwohl ich diese Ausgabe nirgends programmiert habe


----------



## Mikrowelle (27. Nov 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen das eben mehrmals das Ändern der daten mit der Update funtkion wieder ohne weiteres ging.  Nach paar malen stürzt Java wieder ab.


Kann eine defekte DB das verursachen oder ist das ein JAVA Bug ?

Inzwischen bekomem ich den hier: 


```
Java Result: -1073740940
```


----------

